# Pensacola.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Pelagics are being seen..... Pelagics are being caught.... Go have some fun.

Not anymore but there's fish biting!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Like!!!!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Of which species?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

As reported. Pictures are posted across other aspects of the inter-web. Blackfins, dorado and the ever so awesome sailfish.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good time...need.to.dust off the.302


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

You guys got it wrong Navarre and okaloosa are seeing the pelagics we haven't seen anything but the occasional sailcat at Pensacola. Don't waste your money


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm a week late on the report lol. If you get out there an know how to trick redfish into eating you can catch slot reds. But it's a sight fishing task cause the Bulls that are lingering are giant. Plenty of small pomp to practice up sight castin as well.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There's two fine slot fish I had to work for. You can keep your sail-cat, buy some glasses and pay attention, pomps will be there early mornings reds take convincing but obviously they eat. Ballyhoo are still swimming, cigs are coming in here and there as well. Where there's bait there's fish.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's another sail cat for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Funny! Locals that know about reds say be gentle pulling that J hook from deep out of that 42" red in the last pic. Dude you ain't hurt no ones feelings :laughing: 
Nothing like a good old slot! Fry that bitch up and post some pics with them twitching in the grease :yes:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah. Seen your previous diving post new to the area visiting (believe that was you) if I remember correctly ignore the above post. If so that was the best footage of someone not local that I've ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Born an raised here. I was very gentle with the plyers for the fatty. Nothing like slamming a mustad into a set of crushers. 

Not too many people post Freediving around here so you haven't seen any of my dive videos, if you have it was on another forum... But I do tend to be very picky come snapper season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

FreeDiver said:


> Born an raised here. I was very gentle with the plyers for the fatty. Nothing like slamming a mustad into a set of crushers.
> 
> Not too many people post Freediving around here so you haven't seen any of my dive videos, if you have it was on another forum... But I do tend to be very picky come snapper season
> 
> ...


Well either way those were some nice reds sir. Thank you for being careful with them. I like to fry up a few slots about this time of year and don't want anything slowing them down from hitting the grease. Nicely done young sir


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha thank you. I half shelled the slots had a little cook out with them and some steaks. Good time! Next time I'm home it will be bobo city! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

